# To Rune or not to Rune



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Out of all the races in the warhammer universe, the dwarfs are perhaps the most well known for their powerful and potent magical items. The ability to inscribe runes and make the item powerful is a great feeling. In gaming terms, the dwarf magical items are the most customisable available to a general. In addition the characters all have generally an extra twenty-five or fifty points over other races to spend upon these magic items. This however tends to give rise to players opening their purse strings a little too wide, and letting lots of coins fall out. I'd like to address this.

Firstly, it is important that the rules for making items are known and followed. It is common for new players to either ignore or not see them, thus making illegal items. The main ones you really need to know are the following;

Each item may only have a maximum of three runes.
Only one Master Rune may ever be placed upon a single item
Each Master Rune may be used in each army once. 
Finally, you may only have one item bearing a certain combination. This means no two characters may have the same combinations on an item.

Those out the way, we can now look at the centre of this 'article'. This is the problem many players have. Expensive characters. Why? Because they tend to go to town on the runes available to the character/unit/war machine. While you want your lord to be the uber-unit slayer and have the ability to do so, points wise, there is one factor many forget.

*Dwarfs are M3*

Why is this important? Because, dwarfs lack the ability to deliver their all tooled characters into combat. Instead, the combat has to come to you, the problem with this is a good opponent will avoid taking on the uber-lord in a frontal charge. Thus, your cunning opponent has now proven their ability, by instead of barrelling forward into the clutches of your units, they have decided to flank you and engage the weaker warrior unit to the east. The low movement of dwarfs means that it is nearly impossible for them to react quickly to such enemy movements. This leads to the sorry state of your uber, and very expensive lord being as impotent as a goblin. These points you have spent making him into a powerful dealer of death perhaps could have been better spent bulking out your units with more dwarfs.

However, at this point I feel it is important to mention the war machines. There are only three that may be given runes, however, there is no maximum point limit to your runes, just as long as they follow the rules for runes. It is very easy to get carried away, with many runes looking great and handy, however there is an important lesson to be learnt here. The more you add, the more expensive it becomes. What was once a humble bolt thrower, cost less than fifty points is now the peak of destruction, that is nearly double that cost. Losing this will hurt you even more. Of course, there are exceptions to this and adding an expensive rune combination can sometimes pull off something spectacular (Bolt thrower + MroImmolation, anyone?).

Another thing to consider, when building a character, - is that magic item actually required? Is it worth spending lots of points to just make the great weapon magical, or will a plain old, mundane version do just as well? This goes for other items, armour for example – get yourself a set of shieldbearers and that MroGromril is no longer needed. Stick a single RoStone on him, and he's good to go. In addition, something many people forget, the shieldbearers negate the need for the RoPreservation, due to the fact the lord is then unit strength three (US3), but it also maxs out the lords save to the best available for dwarfs – 1+ - when combined with shield or RoStone. Every item or rune has its uses, check each carefully and you'll grasp which is good and which to avoid, like a dwarf with krut.

When it comes to choosing your runes for the character, just sit back and wait a moment. Think about them first. What is it you want them to be do during the game. Are they to kill big gribbly monsters? Or perhaps to taken on their enemy counterpart? Or to hack swathes of enemies down? Or are they to keep your warriors safe from spells? These are important questions as they will, or should, have an impact upon the choices of armament of magical items you give said character (or even war machine). The runes you give your character is very important, some will be wasted, where others are invaluable. For example, giving your Master Engineer or Runelord on anvil, weapon runes might seem good in case they get into combat – but if they do, then you have done something wrong or your opponent has done very good. Each character has their place in the battle, and they fall mainly into two categories. Offensive and supportive. 

Offensive characters are the dwarf lord, thane and slayer characters. 
Supportive would be runesmith, runelord, BSB, Master Engineer

The offensive should be given runes that increase their abilities to take the fight to their enemy; so mainly weapon runes are a good idea. But, they also need protecting – not much point going all out of assault if they cannot take the return blows, unless of course they're meant to die. Thus, a balance of armour runes and wards. These characters are there to add kills to the CR, adding a character with the MroSwiftness is and has always been a good method, for example. It is up to you to find a good method of balancing your characters so they can give as good as they get.

The supportive characters are there to give your army bonuses or protect them. This means, they do not always have to take part in combat. In fact is it often better to keep them out of this, remember things like RoSpellbreaking have no range, so you could hide them and just have them acting as a dispel caddy. However, a runesmith with a great weapon is as good as a hammer champion in combat. So, don't be too afraid to get stuck in if the moment calls for it. For runesmiths and runelords, you are better to load up on magic prevention, or defensive runes. Their main role is to support your army and keep away spells, this can also be given to characters in the form of Magic Resistance (MR). Again, weapon runes are of less importance to these characters, a great weapon does the job as good as a runed axe does.

There is another character which I feel warrants his own short paragraph. The Battle Standard Bearer (BSB). I would say there are mixed feelings on this character, mainly due to how players decide to arm him. Due to the fact he can carry three banner runes, of no limit, many tend to rune him up to the beard. This increases his supportive role, along with the break test re-roll he can add to the anti-magic of the army or combat resolution, however he tends to be so very vulnerable. As one of the most important characters in your army, he is under protected with only his toughness and his average save of 4+. The other view is to protect him a lot more, via defensive runes. This removes his ability to add any bonuses past the basic BSB ones, but does mean that he is able to survive long enough to pass his ability to the surrounding units. It also means he can be given a few offensive runes to augment his already decent combat skills. But, again, it comes down to what you prefer and how you want to use him.

I'm going to finish with a list of runes I believe to be the most useful to a dwarf general, but I would like to point out all of this is all just my own opinion on runes and characters. I am not saying that you should follow my advice to the letter or ignore it. Instead, I would suggest you try new combinations out and methods of playing with your characters, this gives you scope and you might even find a new and potent combination. Every player is different, don't be afraid to stand to the side of the masses and learn at your own pace.

*Weapon Runes*
MroKragg the Grim
MroSwiftness	
RoCleaving
RoFury
RoMight
RoSnorri Spanglehelm
Rofire

*Armour Runes*
MroGromril
MroSteel
RoStone
RoResistance

*Standard Runes*
MrofGrungni
RoCourage
RoBattle 
RoSanctuary
RoStoicism

*Talisman Runes*
MroSpite
MroChallenge
MroBalance
RoSpellbreaking
RoWarding
Rothe Furnace

*Engineering Runes*
RoForging
RoPenetrating
RoAccuracy
RoBurning


All comments, criticism or discussion welcomed. 


Kuffy


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

A very good artical on how to arm your characters. well done. I have played dwarfs for 5 years and i still make bad decisons on equipping my characters. This has taught me a few new tricks.

maybe you could mention which runes suite which character best. Also, a bit on slayers might be useful as well.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> A very good artical on how to arm your characters. well done. I have played dwarfs for 5 years and i still make bad decisons on equipping my characters. This has taught me a few new tricks.
> 
> maybe you could mention which runes suite which character best. Also, a bit on slayers might be useful as well.


I'm glad you found it useful. I just felt like writing something, can't do tactics as I'm not playing and haven't gamed properly for a while, so I might try my hand at a few theories etc.

I thought I would leave that open, that way players would be encouraged to try out different combinations. Hm, slayer characters are odd to handle.


Personally I think a rune weapon is wasted on them, unless you give them the MRoSwiftness. The reason being, the slayer skill modifies the strength to wound on a 4+, and so there is little need to give him extra strength. In most cases, that will be enough. If you need more, then the great weapon will work when the slayer skill doesn't. Naked they have between four and five attacks (dependant upon level), which is without the runes - making them relatively cheap and skill have their uses. The main thing slayers suffer badly against is high save, low toughness units, and of course the lack of armour.

Kuffy


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice write up kuffy, always good to see a bit of well thought out theory. +rep


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd like to comment on slayers. Once in a game against High Elves I charged my dragon slayer (naked) into a Prince on a Star Dragon. I sort of did it for a laugh but my slayer went on to kill the Prince and then the dragon flew off the table. I laughed so hard I nearly cried.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I am surprised that you never mention the Rune Lord or Anvil of Doom. I am a firm believer in the Rune Lord/Anvil combo coupled with Strollaz's Rune. 

Unless something goes totally wrong this can possibly place one unit charging in round 1. Strollaz's rune gives you a free normal or march move prior to the first turn(for all units within 12" of the standard), Movement allows you to take another 6" march move, and a normal powered rune of Oath and Honor gives you another free move which may be a charge in the shooting phase. For a unit deployed at the edge of your deployment zone, this is 18" in the direction of the enemy. For a unit of Rangers deployed forwardly (yet out of sight of the enemy player), this can possibly lead to ending up in the enemy's deployment zone. 

A smart player will allow a Dwarf player with an anvil to take the first turn. Unfortunately most people see a Dwarf army and think Castle Defense. In these situations, give the enemy player the first turn and allow him to move forward. Any mounted unit that's strength is raised due to charging you should be one of your priority targets. You gaining the advantage by charging and denying your enemy the chance to counter your toughness is ALWAYS a smart move. 

I could go into depth about the other runes available to a Rune Lord with Anvil but I would end up taking over your post. I appologize for rambling on here. Also + rep for the good guide.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

mgtymouze - The reason I didn't mention the anvil, is because this was not suppose to be a guide on what characters do well and how to arm them, but rather a little bit of thought into the use of runes. Recapping my post, I believe that many dwarf players go a little overboard with runes. The problem with this is they tend to lack points for units and the short movement of the dwarfs means that they runed characters will not always enter a fight on their terms.

I was attempting to encourage thought behind the choices players made, thinking of what they want them to do, and use runes to help augment their ability to achieve the task.

Kuffy


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

A few weeks ago(or was it last week-whatever) i tried a rune bank, where players could discuss there favourate runic items. mine sort of died, but this looks long lasting. +rep to you.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I see after a third read where you were going. I focused on some of the tactics mentioned (MRoI on a boltthrower is a fav of mine) and went on a triad from there. Sorry about that; I still think you have written a very thoughtful article and am surprised you have not recieved comments from Snorri or Ancient on this post. I look forward to seeing more thoughts on the stunties.


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Dafistofmork - Saw, but my mind went blank as to combinations. This is just my general theory of how to rune better. 

mgtymouze - No need to apologise, no big deal. I am glad you liked it. It is just an idea I had and wanted to give writing and article, of sorts, a go. I'm pretty happy how it came out. 

Kuffy


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm fairly new to the dwarf race, as such I found this to be an exceptional guide to learning how to properly use runes


----------



## retiye2 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well thought out article, +rep however I would add strollaz, warding and preservation into your final list as they are very good runes.

you are definately right about the dragon slayers being good naked or simply with the MRO Swiftness, however I would treat your BSB as a normal thane interms of runes unless going for a magic banner

If he has a banner, you really are forced to take the RO Warding as otherwise he will only have a 4+ armour save.
Most people forgoe the magic banner and give him the MRO Gromnil over others who can get it in another way.

DaFistOfMork: I can give a go at a few ways to equip people, as a many year old dwarf vet.

Monster Hunter Lord.
RO Might, RO Cleaving for tough vamps, Shieldbearers, RO Resistance, RO Stone MRO Challenge

This guy is a combat monster, with str 10 against the big beaties.
He has a rerollable 1+ armour save and can force that lord on dragon to charge or flee with the VERY NICE MRO challenge.

Tank Lord

GW, Shieldbearers, RO Stone, Ro Resistance, MRO Spite. MRO Challenge

a bit cheaper, this badass has a rerollable 1+ AS followed by a 4+ ward. then he hits back with 4 str 6 attacks... Not bad for a tank

BSB 
MRO Gromnil, RO Cleaving, RO Furnice, Ro Preservation

Will keep this guy ticking but allows wim to hit with 3 str 5 attacks, RO Furnace is a rune that only costs 5 pts but gives him immunity to that hated Rule of burning Iron 

Thane of Pain

sh, GW, MRO Kragg the Grimm,2x RO Fury

My twist on the ToP puts out 5 str 6 attacks or can turtle with his hw, sh

RS

I take two in my list and use these

RS1
GW, MRO Balance, RO Stone
RS2
GW, 2x Scroll, RO Stone

Dragon Slayer
No Runes or 1 MRO swiftness

Note how none of these rune combinations match (at least I hope they dont)
Note2 it is ok to have lots of people with just the RO Stone as it is detailed as an exeption to the RO Pride


----------

